# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Freiburg Bike Jam!

## Cru Jones

Nächstes Wochende (Sa-Mo) findet in Freiburg die Bike-Jam statt! unter anderem wird dabei die BMX-Bahn eröffnet. Ist jemand dort?Mehr Infos unter www.bikejam.de.vu/

----------


## ykcor

ich werd da sein aber ohne bike! hab mein handgelenk 2fach gebrochen...   ich werd dann warscheinlich ein paar photos knipsen!

----------


## blackforest

Ich bin zu der Zeit in Italien .
Deshalb leider nicht am Bike Jam 

Kann halt nicht alles haben.

----------

